# Solved: Sound Card error: 88780078



## notsogoodpc (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey, I am having problems with my sound card as well. I got the 88780078 error. The windows sounds work fine. But the control panel>Sound&Audio> is greyed out. And I can't choose anything. I tested my soundcard and it's working fine. It just doesnt play sounds from music players, games, etc. Just need some help. I did system restore, update directx, and rebooted numerous times. Still no luck. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

notsogoodpc said:


> Hey, I am having problems with my sound card as well. I got the 88780078 error. The windows sounds work fine. But the control panel>Sound&Audio> is greyed out. And I can't choose anything. I tested my soundcard and it's working fine. It just doesnt play sounds from music players, games, etc. Just need some help. I did system restore, update directx, and rebooted numerous times. Still no luck. Thanks in advanced.


You need to ask the moderators to split your thread out to a separate one, it's just too confusing to piggyback on another thread as advice to one may be counter productive to the other.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Post split to its own thread.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Researching that error suggests that its caused by the loss of the sound card (or motherboard chipset, for on-board sound) drivers.

What make and model of computer, or what motherboard or soundcard?


----------



## notsogoodpc (Nov 6, 2005)

I have a Sony VAIO. With the stock S/PDIF Digital Audio Output Soundcard. I've done numerous hours of research and trying out methods to fix this problem. Just none of them work. What do you mean by loss of the sound card?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If you read the entire sentence, It was referring to the loss of the *drivers *for the sound card. Thats the software that controls the sound card, that error can result if the driver software has become corrupt.

Check the Sony site for downloadable drivers, as Sony make dozens of differing Vaio models (and we don't know which model you have) we cannot point to any specific driver you may need.


----------



## notsogoodpc (Nov 6, 2005)

Hm. I can't find any drivers that has really anything to do with soundcards. And whenever I start up my computer. It says something about Win32, like another error. I have a PCV-RS610. And I can't find any thing for its soundcard.


----------



## notsogoodpc (Nov 6, 2005)

Eh. I'm tired of not having sounds. I'm wondering if buying a new one will get this error out. I dont think it will because the soundcard is fine. Just Windows XP doesn't want to output it.. I'm getting near desperate.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Your sound card driver appears to be here: Google found it in about 2 seconds......

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=PCVRS610&upd_id=1455&os_id=7

And "saying something about win32" does not provide any ability to advise on that error or it's cause. The enntire, exact error would be needed.


----------



## notsogoodpc (Nov 6, 2005)

Hm.. Thanks for the find but I updated and it didn't seem to work. But the error keeps coming up. 

It says Generic Host Process for Win32 Services encountered a problem and needed to close. This error occured 5/26/2006 at 8:22:31 PM.

That was the day when I turned on the computer and windows wouldn't let the soundcard do its job. And when the error pops up and I open any window, Windows switches from Classic View to the theme I put it on when I first turn on the computer. I can't pinpoint the exact problem here or why Windows just won't let me use the soundcard. It's working and all that.


----------



## notsogoodpc (Nov 6, 2005)

Scratch that. A couple of cold reboots I guess made the SoundCard work. Thanks Kiwiguy I should have googled instead of going straight to Sony.com looking for answers. Marked Solved.


----------

